# Update--Buddy and Mast Cell Tumors



## Oaklys Dad

Oh how I wish I could answer any of your questions. I've never been through anything like that. You can trust that Buddy will be in our thoughts and that we will be looking for updates once he has seen the vet and after he has had his surgery. Pictures would be a help to the more knowledgable too.


----------



## BeauShel

I dont think that I would mess with it at all before the surgery. Just to be on the safe side. I know with sebaceous cysts (I know different) warm compresses can make them burst. I think it depends on how deep the mast cell tumor goes on whether or not it they will be able to save the leg. When my American eskimo Shelby had a tumor on her eyelid covering half of it, I worried that she would be missing half of the eyelid but she wasnt and you cant even hardly tell she had surgery. Her eye looks alittle smaller but that is all. I know it is different but you will be amazed at what they can do. Especially if the tumor is above the skin and not as deep. 

We will keep Buddy in our prayers that he will be ok again with this tumor too.


----------



## tennisball

Thanks, guys. I'll try to get some pictures up soon for the people who have dealt with these tumors.

On a side note: BeauShel, a stray (not a golden) came into the hospital where I work and I named him Beau after your Beau. It was just a good name that popped into my head at the time. My mom ended up adopting him and he now lives with us


----------



## BayBeams

My Golden boy, Beau, had 2 mast cell tumors removed which so far have not returned after 2 years. I don't know how to answer your questions, perhaps a call to the vet can help calm your worries.

I just want to send well wishes and positive thoughts your way for the best of all possible outcomes!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I would investigate getting the surgery moved up. Perhaps they can set up a payment plan or accept the Care Card, which offers no interest credit for a year ( I think). Sending lots of good thoughts. As far as keeping sane, we all are wrecks when something is the matter with one of our fur babies. Know that the forum power is with you, sending lots of good, sane healing power your way. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Your post sounds exactly like what happened to one of Tucker's best buddies, Mandy. This photo was taken Oct. 2009.










She was not a candidate for surgery and the lump started small and grew over the course of a year until it got even bigger than the baseball size lump in the photo. I mean this thing got huge like softball size and wobbled around when she walked, really taught skin like you mentioned. She suffered from Addisons and took low dose Prednisone for years. It got to the point where it opened up and she had surgery done anyway, I think it was this March, she had just turned 14. The owners wondered if there would be enough skin to close it up and there was. She recovered very well from it, but sadly just recently passed from old age, organs just shut down. I hope Buddy makes it through surgery just as well as Mandy did.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am kind of afraid to ask, it has been a couple weeks, any updates on Buddy?


----------



## tennisball

Hello! I've been meaning to update this thread for a while but with the nice weather and 4 dogs, I haven't been inside and on the computer much. We didn't bump the surgery up sooner because none of us were able to get time off of work until today. I'm glad we waited though, because now my mom has a week off of work to stay with him 24/7 to make sure he's comfortable while I'm at work. 

Buddy had his surgery this afternoon and it went well. We planned to have two tumors removed, but I discovered another tiny little tumor on his leg while we were intubating. We weren't sure if it was a mast cell or not, but we decided to remove it anyway just to be safe. Here's a picture of the biggest tumor he had (the other ones were tiny compared to this)










It was almost the size of a baseball and I'm so glad it's off of him now. The doctor had to stretch his skin a bit, but she was able to close with 14 stitches. Here's what it looks like now.










The other two tumors were on the other side of his body (one on his belly area about the size of a quarter, one on his knee the size of a pea) and she was able to close them as well. He was anesthesized for three hours and the surgery took about 2 1/2 hours. The large tumor took a while (a lot of vessels the doctor had to sew) but the other two were easy to remove. I showed the vet some additional lumps and bumps, but it's hard to say what they are without aspirating them. She said they could just be thickened skin or they could possibly be more mast cells. She told me to watch them and let her know asap if they change in any way. I think I'll be keeping his hair buzzed short just so it's easier to find more if they happen to pop up. Plus, he seems so much more comfortable with his coat shaved.

He's still kind of out of it from the anesthesia. The doctor prescribed him Tramadol and Rimadyl and told me to do warm compresses 3 times a day to reduce the swelling. The doctor also said she'll do acupuncture on him for free, and she's going to give me some herbal powder to put on his food that supposedly helps prevent mast cell tumors.

I know he could very well have more mast cell tumors and he will never be cured, but hopefully this makes him more comfortable and prolongs his life. He's such a good boy. He was so scared when we got to the vet, he was shaking and his teeth were chattering! Here are some pictures of him (back when he had his long coat).

















hair)


----------



## BeauShel

Oh he is adorable. You just want to snuggle with that sweet boy. I pray that they all come back with clean margins and you have alot of time left to love and winters to play with him.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Oh what a sweet boy. I am glad the surgery went well. I hope his recovery is quick.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Glad to see the surgery went well! Hope his recovery is a quick one.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Buddy, you are adorable, I hope you are back to yourself real soon!


----------



## C's Mom

What a cutie pie! Keeping our fingers and paws crossed for Buddy.


----------



## tennisball

I just wanted to update everyone who posted in this thread. A few weeks after the surgery, I noticed a bump by Buddy's groin area. It turns out there's a mast cell tumor on his lymph node. Since I work at a vet, the doctor kind of expected me to understand how serious it was. She said they were probably all over inside him as well and the only way to know would be to open him up and look around. She started him on benadryl and pred and he seems to be doing okay, although the bump is getting bigger. She told me to keep an eye on him and let her know if more bumps pop up and watch for signs of pain. She kind of made it sound like it's the end of the road and she didn't suggest chemotherapy or any type of treatment other than the pred.

I don't want to be a worried mom and Google this until I drive myself crazy, so I thought I'd check in with you guys. Would removing the additional tumor do any good, or is it already too late and spread throughout his system? I'm so surprised at how well he jumped back after his surgery, it just feels like a waste to give up on him now. His attitude is still the same, although he does eat/drink a lot more due to the pred. He still has his same old habits and does not seem to be in any pain. Thoughts?

Also, if someone can recommend some good websites on the topic, it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is from Everything Golden and has a ton of mast cell info. Mast Cell Tumors I'll be praying for Buddy and you.


----------



## BeauShel

I dont know what to tell you as I havent ever had a golden with a cancer. But if it was me, I would try as long as he is feeling good and there is a chance it could prolong his life. It is so hard to know what to do. Will xrays or an ultrasound show if it has spread? I forget is your vet an oncologist? If not, then I would talk to one to see what they say for a second opinion. 
My heart and prayers are with you and Buddy.


----------



## tennisball

Thanks for that website. There's a ton of useful information on there.

There are four vets at the office and none of them are oncologists. They said if the mast cells were in the lymph nodes and there were 3 that popped up on different parts of his body, then most likely they have spread and could be on his organs. I asked if we could see with x-ray and most likely not. 

The mast cell on the lymph node is outside of the skin, like his other tumors. I've seen dogs with swollen lymph nodes and they're under the skin. I talked to the doctor about removing it but I'm not sure if I want to put him through that again. It could also be kind of pointless to remove that one tumor if he could have tons of them inside of him


----------



## Oaklys Dad

You and Buddy will certainly be in our thoughts. Please keep us posted on how you plan to proceed and how things are going.


----------



## tennisball

Today I came home and noticed Buddy's lymph node tumor was oozing blood. I immediately put an e-collar on him (he was probably licking it all day) and used a warm cloth to clean him up. I took his temperature and it was 103.1 and he was acting strange, just not like himself. He was still eating and drinking, going to the bathroom fine, but I was convinced he was going to die right there in my arms. I debated about going to an emergency clinic and paying over a grand for them to examine him and give him sub q fluids, but instead I called one of the doctors at my vet (at 4 am). She was very understanding and told me the signs he's showing are signs of pain, and that he was not going to die overnight. She gave me some tips on how to keep him comfortable throughout the night until she can see him tomorrow (she's willing to go to the hospital on our day off to examine him and determine the best treatment for him at this point). She totally calmed me down from my panic attack, which made Buddy feel a lot calmer too. She told me to give him half of a Tylenol (250 mg) along with the pepcid, pred, and benadryl, and put an ice pack on the tumor for the swelling. She wants me to call her in the morning and set up a time for us to meet at the clinic.

I know she's going to want to try to expand his life as long as possible, but if he's in pain, I don't want him to suffer just so we can be with him a few extra days. She said she has some other medications that could keep him comfortable for a little bit longer, or she may want to do another surgery, but in the back of our minds we all know euthanasia is the humane choice.

Sorry, I guess I just needed to vent. I lost my Cody less than two years ago, and now I'm losing my Buddy too. I had a fun day planned out for us tomorrow. I was going to take him hiking throughout the woods and maybe even take a swim in the lake. I was going to start feeding him sirloin steaks for dinner because I know he doesn't have that much time left. I was going to give him all the belly rubs and ear scratches I could before his time was up. I haven't done any of the things I wanted to do with him before his time comes. And now it's too late. He could be gone tomorrow. 

The part that saddens me the most is.. Buddy's favorite person has been vacant from his life for the past three years. Buddy was really attached to my father, and when he left, Buddy sat there every night waiting for him to come back. My mom and I knew he'd never return, but Buddy never gave up. He'd sit by the window all day, barking at any car that looked like my dad's. Then, when my mom and brother lost their house, the family split apart and Buddy rarely got a chance to see my brother, who was also very close to him. Recently, he's only been around me and my mom, and we both work full time and haven't been able to spoil him as much as we should have. 

I tried talking to my boyfriend about it. I said "I just lost Cody, and now I'm losing Buddy" and all he had to say was "well, when you have this many dogs, what do you expect?" and I know he's just being a realist, but he just doesn't understand what it's like to raise a dog from puppyhood, watch them grow old, and then be there with them when they cross the bridge. In his mind, I should have euthanize him a long time ago, when I found out he had mast cells. He doesn't understand that every extra minute we can get with our furbaby is precious and it's something to hold onto. That's why I love coming to this place when I feel like this. Everyone else thinks I'm mental for getting so upset about my dogs, but the great people here understand and cherish their dogs just as much as I, and consider them a part of their family, not just an animal.

I guess I should try to sleep. I just feel like, if this is his last night, I should stay awake and be with him as many minutes as I can, but I'm exhausted. 

Sorry for my long rant, and thanks to anyone who read it


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thinking of you and Buddy. I haven't any words of wisdom, but wanted to extend some comfort to you.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so sorry, it is very hard knowing are four legged babies are sick, i think, if you do a ultrasound, it may help you to see what is going on, and for your boyfriend's comments, he could had been more understanding.


----------



## tennisball

I just wanted to update everyone and say that Buddy is still doing okay. He rested a bit last night with the ice pack on the tumor and the fan blowing on him. He's still eating and drinking as usual. I've been keeping in contact with his vet over the phone all day. When my mom came home, she offered to watch over Buddy so I could take a nap. I was exhausted from being up all night the night before. I woke up from my nap and his right leg (the one with the tumor on the lymph node) was twice the size of his other leg. He was restless, kept walking in circles, wouldn't lay down, etc. I called his doctor and she said it's swollen because of low circulation. She told me to put him in the shower and use the gentle massager part on his leg to reduce the swelling. I did that for about 10 - 15 minutes and he sat down afterwards. I put him in a room aside from the other dogs and hopefully he will lay down and rest. She told me to "drug him up" and give him 50 mg of Tramadol every 6 hours and 250mg of Tylenol every 6 hours as well. I pray that he will sleep soundly through the night and the doctor can work miracles on him when I bring him to work tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry that he is not doing well. My heart goes out to you and Buddy. I can read the pain in your posts. Dont worry that you havent been able to do everything you want with Buddy, he wont miss doing all that stuff, he is just happy to be with you. That is the most important thing. Please give him a big kiss from me and know that we are praying that the vets can do something for him tomorrow.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Praying for you and Buddy...


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you are going through this difficult time. You must be so terrified. Please do not worry about trying to fit things in...I felt the same way when I learned of my pup's cancer diagnosis. Just being with Buddy will provide him comfort and enjoyment. Dogs live only in the present, they do not think of the past or future...it is only us humans that worry about such things.
Wishing you a peaceful night...
Andrea, Baylee, Baxter and Beau


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I will have Buddy and you in my prayers tonight. I so hope Buddy has a much more peaceful night, and you both are able to get some much needed rest. So true what others have said, that Buddy only knows now....and he is most happy just being loved and taken care of by you. He can feel your love, and that is what matters. You sound so loving and wise. I am so sorry your boyfriend hasn't shown more understanding for the pain you are going though. Praying for Buddy tomorrow as he goes back to the Dr. Please keep us updated when you can. He is an adorable little guy.


----------



## tennisball

My honorary golden, Buddy, left us this morning. I'm still in disbelief.. just numb all over. I can't believe his time came so soon. It breaks my heart that my brother could not be there due to business. I know it would have meant a lot to him, as well as Buddy. He was in so much pain this morning.. it was the right thing to do. He wasn't himself. I have never seen him like that before. The cancer was eating away at him but he was staying strong for us, trying to fight all the way until the end. I hope he's playing with my heart dog, Cody, at the bridge today. 

My mom brought him in during my shift. I couldn't stay there afterwards and I just left. My coworkers were standing around and crying with me. Buddy was so lucky to have so many people care about him. These next few months will be hard.. winter was his favorite. He'd always roll in the snow until he got little snowballs in his beard. Life just won't be the same without him.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Buddy


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I am so so sorry for your loss but know Buddy is now at the rainbow bridge and pain free. Now your hardest pain begins as you learn to life life without him. Buddy took a piece of your heart with him, hence your pain right now, but know the days would have only gotten worse, you gave him a death with grace and dignity. Please hold onto the happy times through your tears and know that Buddy had the best parent ever in you.


----------



## ZeppGold

I am so sorry for your loss. Just remember he is no longer in pain.


----------



## BeauShel

I am so sorry for your loss. Know that he is at peace now running with all our pups at the bridge without pain. You did everything that you could for Buddy, so dont every doubt yourself or wonder if you could have done this or that. Buddy would not want you to do that. Celebrate the happy times and this winter go out into the snow and roll on your back in celebration of his life. 

Run free sweet Buddy


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I am so very sorry about your Buddy-You did everything you could for him-don't ever second guess yourself.

Buddy is playing with your Cody and my Snobear right now.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy. I lost my boy yesterday and share your pain.


----------



## BeauShel

I hope you are doing ok today. I have been thinking of you and everyone that has suffered a loss lately on the forum.


----------



## tennisball

Thank you, everyone. We've all experienced this pain, and even though we know our dogs will cross the bridge some day, there's no way to prepare for the loss of your best friend. Everyone at work was really nice today. One of the technicians baked brownies and made a heart of frosting, and on top of the heart was Buddy's name. Another girl saved some of his hair clippings and his collar and put them in my "mailbox" ..it caught me off guard, but it was a nice surprise. I asked for 3 clay paw prints, one for my mom, my brother and myself, and I haven't looked at them yet. The girl who makes the paws knows I need more time, so she'll give them to me later this week, along with his ashes.

Just typing this right now makes me cry. It's so strange coming home to a house without one of your pets. It was so weird giving Rocky his meds this morning and not having to give Buddy his meds as well. I was thinking of pulling his blood and sending it in to do one of those DNA tests, just to find out what kind of mix he was.. but then I realized it's not important what he was. All that's important is how he made us feel and how he impacted our lives.

I'm very sorry for your loss, GoldenCamper. I'm so glad we have a forum to come to and share our pain with people who have gone through the exact same thing. Some people in the real world just don't understand.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling. Also GoldenCamper, the sad loss you are having as well. It is always so very difficult to lose one of our "family", and that is exactly what they are to all of us here on the forum. Your sweet, beautiful Buddy is now free of pain, and happily running healthy and happy again at the Bridge. Please take care of yourself, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.......


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I am so very sorry about Buddy and Tucker.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## BeauShel

I love that picture of Buddy. So beautiful.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy was such a cute little guy. I am so sorry for your loss.
I have never been good at accepting the loss and have a really hard time with it.
I hope your pain eases and you can more happily remember Buddy and your good times together.


----------



## tennisball

Sharlin, that picture is beautiful. Thank you so much. It brought tears to my eyes. I have just set it as my desktop background.

The more I search my hard drive, the more pictures of him I find. I forgot how silly he use to be when he was younger. Our living room in our old house was right above the garage, and whenever the automatic garage door was opened, I guess the vibration would tickle his paws and he would stalk and then pounce on the floor. I found of a video if it and it cracked me up. You'd think after living in the house for 10 years, he would have gotten use to it!

I received his ashes and paw prints the other day. I can't believe how light his ashes are compared to my bridge golden. I guess Buddy just seemed big because of all his fur! Just a few more pictures I thought I'd share. Feel free to post some of your bridge dogs, whether you just lost them recently, or if you just missing them.

My three bridge dogs, Buddy, Roscoe and Cody









Buddy and Cody









Drying off after playing in the snow









Me and Bud









Smiling









My brother, Rocky and Buddy









Last Christmas


----------



## GoldenCamper

tennisball said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss, GoldenCamper. I'm so glad we have a forum to come to and share our pain with people who have gone through the exact same thing. Some people in the real world just don't understand.


Thank you. I am also thankful for the support I have found here. A wonderful group of people


----------



## coppers-mom

I love the picture of your three bridge babies. 

Was Roscoe a Bassett? Probably named after Roscoe P. Coltraine of the Dukes of hazard fame.

Buddy sure was a cute dog. 
I love the "drying off from the snow" picture and I can just picture him trying to get the garage opener.

It is so hard to lose them, but their love and compansionship is so worth the pain at losing them. Sigh.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I am SO VERY SORRY about Buddy-what a beautiful guy!


----------

